# Best Yeast For English Bitters?



## SJW (26/7/07)

I am putting down a OSH clone and an ESB clone and, as I have not done a English before, I was wondering what the best wyeast or dry yeast would be? Was thinking 1275 Thames Valley Ale?
These are my 2 recipces anyway.

OSH Clone
5000.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 84.0 % 
500.00 gm Crystal Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (145.0 EBC) Grain 8.4 % 
150.00 gm Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 2.5 % 
40.00 gm Challenger [7.50%] (60 min) Hops 26.9 IBU 
40.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (15 min) Hops 8.9 IBU 
40.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
300.00 gm Brown Sugar, Dark (98.5 EBC) Sugar 5.0 % 

ESB Clone (without corn)
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6000.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 93.0 % 
450.00 gm Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 7.0 % 
35.00 gm Target [10.00%] (60 min) Hops 30.8 IBU 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (15 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc


----------



## Ross (26/7/07)

On the dried front.

Windsor for an English bitter - US-05 mixed with Windsor for an ESB, or you could use Nottigham, I just prefer the flavour profile of Windsor.

Cheers Ross


----------



## DarkFaerytale (26/7/07)

when you mix them ross do you just use half a pack of each?

-Phill


----------



## clay (26/7/07)

Ross said:


> On the dried front.
> 
> Windsor for an English bitter - US-05 mixed with Windsor for an ESB, or you could use Nottigham, I just prefer the flavour profile of Windsor.
> 
> Cheers Ross




I've been using Nottingham lately and really like this yeast but am keen to give Windsor a shot. 
Would be interested to know how Windsor compares to S04, as I don't like the "dirty, earthy" flavour I get with this yeast.

Cheers
clay


----------



## FazerPete (26/7/07)

Ross said:


> On the dried front.
> 
> Windsor for an English bitter - US-05 mixed with Windsor for an ESB, or you could use Nottigham, I just prefer the flavour profile of Windsor.
> 
> Cheers Ross


I've only used Windsor once and it came out quite fruity. Is this normal? It wasn't bad, I just found it an unusual taste in an English ale.

I've used Nottingham a few times since and find it more neutral.

Edit: just fixed the typos


----------



## goatherder (26/7/07)

I've tried Wyeast 1318, 1098 and the Timothy Taylor yeast in Bitters. I got excellent results from all of them. I reckon 1275 would work well too, it's on my list to try.


----------



## jayse (26/7/07)

With the wyeast english strains I don't think you can really sum up which one is best, everytime I get a new one I just go for something different and slowing getting through them all. 
With some/most of them fermented at 18c and everything being perfect you'd be hard pressed to pick what yeast was used. Ever been at a brew meet and hear people ask what yeast did you use? It is pretty hard to pick some from others in most cases.
A couple that I find can have their own thing going on is wyeast 1968 and wyeast 1318 but pretty much all of them can provide similar results to a certain degree. 
The thames valley you mentioned would work beautifully as would any one of them really.
So just go whatever.

As far as the dried goes I haven't used the windsor but have tried beers made with it and agree with fazer each of those beers had quite a bit of fruit. Wyeast 1318 can have similar fruity character and I have got similiar also with wyeast american ale II.

Anyway in the end pretty much any ale yeast will do the job it just comes down to personal taste which ones you think are better than others.

Recipes look good with that extra bit of crystal for a ESB than you'd use for a standard.


Jayse


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/7/07)

:lol: If you live for danger try Ringwood (1187). Has an ester profile that's probably not for everybody. I enjoy it all the same. A bit of a standout from the others too. Totally love the TTL West Yorkshire strain also (1469).  

Got some Windsor on order from Craftbrewer. I'm trying it for the first time after some rather nice examples made using it from KoNG and T.D. Both great bitters.

Warren -


----------



## PostModern (26/7/07)

WLP023 Burton Ale is pretty distinctive too. Dog poo-smelling fermentation but very interesting apple and pear esters in the finished beer.


----------



## KoNG (26/7/07)

Windsor is definately the best dry english bitter yeast i have used..! (except for when i repitched, it ended up a little phenolic). i like the high FG it gives (allows for more hops in the boil) and also like the faint fruityness it produces. That said the fruitynes can be held at bay a little with a colder ferment, which i've been using. Around 17*C ive found best.

Nottingham is better in a stout for my likings... finishes quite a bit drier.

Yo
KoNG


----------



## Batz (26/7/07)

clay said:


> I've been using Nottingham lately and really like this yeast but am keen to give Windsor a shot.
> Would be interested to know how Windsor compares to S04, as I don't like the "dirty, earthy" flavour I get with this yeast.
> 
> Cheers
> clay




I know where your coming from clay!

I found Windsor similar to S04,and I don't like S04.
Now I admit it's been a long time since I brewed with Windsor and my judgement maybe way off,I do have an English Bitter in a keg ready to tap soon...brewed with Windsor  


Batz


----------



## Mr Bond (26/7/07)

Based on current trials *1968*


----------



## mikem108 (26/7/07)

WLP005 - British Ale yeast if you like your beers Malty, will be making a Special Bitter this weekend with it. Marris otter, Amber, Crytal, Fuggles and Goldings mmmm


----------



## geoffi (26/7/07)

PostModern said:


> WLP023 Burton Ale is pretty distinctive too. Dog poo-smelling fermentation but very interesting apple and pear esters in the finished beer.



Careful with the 'dog poo' comparisons, Rob. You never know where that might lead!


----------



## /// (26/7/07)

Geoffi said:


> Careful with the 'dog poo' comparisons, Rob. You never know where that might lead!



With a foot in the mouth... :beer: 

I guess I'd ask what your trying to achieve, have a look at the details of the yeast fermentation profiles. Link

scotty


----------



## Ross (26/7/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> when you mix them ross do you just use half a pack of each?
> 
> -Phill



Phill, i use a packet of each, but half is ample. I'm thinking of bring out some dried yeast blends, as the results can be quite good.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (26/7/07)

FazerPete said:


> I've only used Windsor once and it came out quite fruity. Is this normal? It wasn't bad, I just found it an unusual taste in an English ale.
> 
> I've used Nottingham a few times since and find it more neutral.
> 
> Edit: just fixed the typos



Yes, quite normal - If you want a neutral yeast, you may as well use US-05. English ale yeasts should be fruity, that's what gives an English bitter its character - just ferment a bit cooler if it's too much for your taste.

Cheers Ross


----------



## tangent (26/7/07)

does that include the stink as well Ross?
I've been put off by the stink but like the sound of a fruity yeasty beer.


----------



## SJW (27/7/07)

This is my ESB clone, thanks to you know who for stocking Flaked Maize. And I will just try the Nottingham yeast for this first crack at an English Ale.

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5000.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 76.9 % 
1000.00 gm Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 15.4 % 
500.00 gm Crystal, Dark (English?) (216.7 EBC) Grain 7.7 % 
15.00 gm Target [10.00%] (60 min) Hops 13.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Northdown [8.50%] (60 min) Hops 11.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Challenger [7.50%] (60 min) Hops 9.9 IBU 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (15 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 


Steve


----------

